# Anybody ever seen this???



## countrypride1987 (Nov 26, 2012)

We picked up our leghorns a couple weeks ago and one of them has interesting markings on him. Just wandering if the black dots are common on white leghorns or did someone throw in a surprise breed? Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know anything about the breed, but that would automatically be my favorite, and my pet chicken!!! It's adorable!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure it a leghorn. It looks like spalsh coloring.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a couple of white leghorn backyard mixes and they sometimes end up looking like that so I think you have a mixed breed chicken, not that those aren't great also. My leghorns with black in them is usually a mix of white leghorns with barred rock.


----------



## countrypride1987 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm sure the sign said its a white leghorn lol but that dosnt mean that it didn't get mixed up or something


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It sure is cute though!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never seen a white leghorn have black markings before. Maybe you got the "mystery of the day" chick?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Sometimes the commercial production Leghorns have markings like that. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

It looks like a tetra tint...where did you get it from. If its tractor supply then defiantly . Google tetra tint.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

It looks like a astralorp leghorn cross. I have seen pics before that look similier but i forget the name. They are crossed to produce a great white egg layer that isnt as flighty as a leghorn.


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

If it is an austra white they are pretty chickens but it could be a California white chicken. They look like leghorns but have black spots on them. They are 1/3 barred rock and 2/3 leghorn. It could be a tetra tint it is a new hybrid breed that I am seeing a TSC when I see th selling chickens.


----------

